
Vodafone to Resell Dell's Netbook - fiaz
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/150693/vodafone_to_resell_dells_netbook.html
======
leoc
3 is already doing something similar:
[http://www.three.co.uk/personal/products_services_/mobile_br...](http://www.three.co.uk/personal/products_services_/mobile_broadband_/laptop_packages.omp)

